# Wie seht Ihr aus?



## JENSeits (20. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Thread um euch "auszuziehen"! Zeigt euer wahres Gesicht. Ihr könntet ja eure Vorstellung ausm Mitgliedervorstellungsthred verlinken 


Viel Spaß !


----------



## daywalker71 (20. April 2010)

Hi

Na, was für ein Andrang... Mensch, drängelt doch nicht so  Der Ostwestfalen ist wohl schüchtern...

Dann mach ich mal den ersten

Meine Vorstellung ist hier zu finden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6984583&postcount=104

Mein Bike ist hier zu betrachten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6994649&postcount=55

Und nun ich (Bilder in aktuellster Standardkluft kommen später)

Damals




Im Endurobetrieb sieht man mich so oder so ähnlich








It's me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. April 2010)

Dann leg ich mal nach :

- Hier meine Selbstvorstellung
- Hier meine Bikes

Mai 08 mit ersten MTB im Straßendress ... 




oder damals beim ausdampfen ... 





Mittlerweile fahre ich mein Enduro und habe eine hellbraune Klamottenkombi an. Außerdem habe ich meistens eine silberne Schüssel aufm Kopf.


----------



## gooni11 (24. April 2010)

Moin
SO...hab heut auch mal ein Bildchen gemacht.
Ich guck bissel ernst... 152 km mit 31er Schnitt auf der RTF Hövelhof... das sagt alles denk ich....
Und LEIDER auch mit dem falschen Rad... aber immerhin mit Rad.
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2010)

helm passend zum bike


----------



## gooni11 (24. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> helm passend zum bike



Aber SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH... wo würden wir denn da hinkommen.


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2010)

Moin
So... jetzt auch mal mit MTB...von heut..... ja ich weiß...Helm passt nicht zum Bike diesmal....


----------



## daywalker71 (25. April 2010)

Hi Ho

Endlich tut sich was 

So,ich lege mal fix aktuelles aus dem Jahre 2010 nach. Brandaktuell... nämlich von heute. "Leider" nur Handycam.

*Helm passt zum Bike* (Grau/Schwarz+Weiß)


 

*So siehts aus wenn ich Euch überhole*... (n würde)
(Anmerkung, war nur zur Sitzkontrolle, da ich derzeit in Sachen Vorbaulänge und Steigung am "arbeiten" bin, als Rückenkrüppelchen)




*Suchbild: Es ist kleiner als ich, steht auf Pink und mault bergauf 100 mal besser als ich*


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2010)

daywalker71 schrieb:


> Suchbild: Es ist kleiner als ich, steht auf Pink und mault bergauf 100 mal besser als ich


Die Frau...............................................


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. April 2010)

Hi.
Ein Pic von mir:






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## lipmo51 (25. April 2010)

und die gehört dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2010)

@ lipmo: immer so ungezogen  

@ all: schick seht ihr aus  aber ich will auch nen bikendes mädel


----------



## No_Limits (9. Mai 2010)

Nun ich   - normalerweise verstecke ich mein Haar natürlich unter nem Helm


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2010)

Jaja, ist das eig gefährlich? Kann man damit nicht überall häöngen bleiben wenn man so ne mähne hat?


----------



## No_Limits (9. Mai 2010)

deshalb fahr ich doch so viel Waldautobahn - weil, da kann nix passieren


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Mai 2010)

No_Limits schrieb:


> deshalb fahr ich doch so viel Waldautobahn - weil, da kann nix passieren



Bist Du gestern (So., 09.05.) am Sender Lübbecke gefahren?? 
a) wir (zu dritt) haben einen bker mit einem Stevens Rad gesehen
b) ist ja auch eine Waldautobahn da oben ... könnte also passen
c) Haare waren - glaube ich - gut versteckt

So long


----------



## No_Limits (10. Mai 2010)

jo - das war ich  - war aber gerade aus akutem Sauerstoffmangel nicht in der Lage nen Smalltalk zu halten - beim nächsten mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (3. Juni 2010)

TATA...TATA!
Das bin ich ->


----------



## Burner811 (8. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin

auf dem Bild, das bin ich!


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Seit ihr etwa alle schüchtern? 

Hier mal etwas aktuelleres vom Oktober in Willingen


----------



## kris. (2. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Seit ihr etwa alle schüchtern?


 

Jepp!


----------



## kris. (9. März 2011)

Na gut...


----------



## JENSeits (9. März 2011)

Was sind denn das für Fussel in deinem Gesicht, men Jung?


----------



## kris. (9. März 2011)

Man nennt es "Bart". Sowas wächst dir aber erst nach der Pubertät, also noch etwas Geduld!


----------



## gooni11 (9. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Fussel in deinem Gesicht, men Jung?



Was glaubst du warum der Herr bald *yeti* feahrt... 
Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (9. März 2011)

@ gooni:  

@ kris: ätsch bätsch, da bin ich schon raus!


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

so hier nochmal die Fratze:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. April 2011)

sieht man ja nüscht!


----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2011)

Bald bald .... Montag wird die Wolle geschnitten und dann gibt's auch wieder normale Fotos ..


----------



## RolfK (29. April 2011)

Trägst du immer noch Winterpelz


----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2011)

Japs. Ist aber an sich nicht nur mein Winterpelz. Ich trage obenrum gerne lang, anne Beine aber gerne kurz. (nein hier ist die Kleidung gemeint


----------



## Sumsemann (29. April 2011)

Jo, dann ich auch mal...

Ich:






24h Duisburg 2009 mit meinem Centurion Backfire Carbon:







Mein aktueller Hobel:






LG
Matthias


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Mai 2011)

Das obere erinnert mich irgendwie an Matze Hain, passt ja auch vom Namen! =D


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> sieht man ja nüscht!



jetzt bitte keine Helmrunde  Mit hätte man mich ja nicht erkannt 






Luftdruck war noch fürs balancieren ausgelegt ... 


LG Jens


----------



## slang (11. Juni 2011)

Schönes Bild,
dieser Fischaugeneffekt passt gut.

Aber du musst deinen Hinterradreifen mal aufpumpen, und außerdem hast du deinen Sattel verloren. 

Und die Wolle aufem Kopp ist ja immer noch da


----------



## pecto69 (13. Juni 2011)

Nabendz...

Das bin/war ich Heute bei ner Tour...







Tööö
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (19. Juli 2011)

mensch hier bin ja noch gar nicht drin....

meistens trifft man mich so an:




aber auch mal so:


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2011)

schicker Bursche 




slang schrieb:


> Und die Wolle aufem Kopp ist ja immer noch da




bleibt auch.


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juli 2011)

Moin
Da sich bei mir nun auch einiges geändert hat mal neue Bilder....bitteschön!
Ps... Nein ich hab das Handy nicht IMMER in der Hand....nur wenn ich berghoch grad ne sms schreib!


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> oh, jetzt könnte ich ganz fies sein!
> 
> hab da noch son schickes bild gefunden von nach dem rennen am samstag.



   jo das bild ist echt der hammer. perfekt geschossen. Man war ich fertig, krasse Strecke und ich musste letzte runde so gas geben sonst wär podium weg gewesen...aber hat sich ja gelohnt 

so sehe ich eben auch mal aus^^:





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2011)

Ui, Bodenprobe...


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Da sich bei mir nun auch einiges geändert hat mal neue Bilder....bitteschön!
> Ps... Nein ich hab das Handy nicht IMMER in der Hand....nur wenn ich berghoch grad ne sms schreib!




Iiiiiiihhhhh....

Ich wollt grad essen...

...danke, keinen Hunger mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

... bin ganz deiner Meinung!!!

Igitt, nen Specialized!!!


----------



## JENSeits (8. August 2011)

so jetzt auch mal gescheit:


----------



## DJ-FoFo (10. August 2011)

gescheit mit nem Glas Bier 
(oder doch nur Zuckerwasser???)


----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2011)

nen Schmutz!


----------



## DJ-FoFo (10. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> nen Schmutz!



Wie es sich für nen Biker gehört - frisch gezapfter Teutowald


----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2011)

Ne, Bremer Wald!


----------



## PhatBiker (10. August 2011)

Becks ??


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

5.0 mit Cola - Becks ist ibah.


----------



## PhatBiker (11. August 2011)

nee, sag doch sowas nicht . . .


----------



## gooni11 (11. August 2011)

OK.....also gut...ihr habt es so gewollt..... also ich find ja das  ich besser anzusehen bin als Sumsemann...*lach*..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (11. August 2011)

*oberer Teil durch Admin editiert. (Keine Schuld dieses Benutzers)*


Aber da ich hier jetzt mitrede muss ich mich glaube ich auch mal outen...

Mal irgendwann vor 3 oder 4 Wochen im Englischem Garten in München:


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. August 2011)

... ich persönlich finde ja Gooni´s Foto viel schlimmer! Immer diese billigen Kopien!


----------



## kris. (11. August 2011)

angelo hat aber wenigstens schöne leuchte-augen...


----------



## OWL_Biker (11. August 2011)

Also langsam machst du mir Angst, Waldi! =D

Ich würde dir zwar gerne mal gerne mal im Wald begegnen, aber nicht alleine nachts!


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. August 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Also langsam machst du mir Angst, Waldi! =D
> 
> Ich würde dir zwar gerne mal gerne mal im Wald begegnen, aber nicht alleine nachts!



Keine Angst! Ich bewege mich nur sehr langsam im Wald! ... kannst die anderen fragen.  


@ Kris

... und sogar in Specialized-rot


----------



## OWL_Biker (11. August 2011)

Deswegen:

Start_________________Ziel           x Schuss


----------



## slang (11. August 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> angelo hat aber wenigstens schöne leuchte-augen...



Außerdem sieht man, dass er immer schön mit Handschuhen Rad fährt


----------



## Surfjunk (11. August 2011)

Waldi du bist echt ne Nummer î


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. August 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Waldi du bist echt ne Nummer î



... ne Nummer zu hart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (12. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht man, dass er immer schön mit Handschuhen Rad fährt



Egal.... Hab für diese Verunstaltung meines Körpers ja eine gute Ausrede ... Ich bin halt Radsportler durch und durch hehe


----------



## slang (12. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Egal.... Hab für diese Verunstaltung meines Körpers ja eine gute Ausrede ... Ich bin halt Radsportler durch und durch hehe



Und das Bike soll ja auch nicht schmutzig werden, deshalb halt Handschuhe


----------



## gooni11 (12. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und das Bike soll ja auch nicht schmutzig werden, deshalb halt Handschuhe


----------



## judyclt (13. August 2011)

Björn Lindemann


----------



## OWL_Biker (13. August 2011)

Wieso setzt du unter mein Bild nen fremden (deinen?!?) Namen???


----------



## judyclt (13. August 2011)

Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint. Nur mit der Brille kam mir spontan der Lindemann in den Kopf. Siehe hier:

http://www.noz.de/sport/vfl-osnabrueck/news/55403702/lindemann-abschied-von-einem-spa-kicker

http://www.noz.de/sport/vfl-osnabru...-die-mannschaft-fuehlt-sich-im-stich-gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (13. August 2011)

Hahaha achsoooooo. 

ist ja nicht schlimm, wusste nur gar nicht was du meinst-
finde der lindemann sieht auf jedem foto anders aus irgendwie...^^


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2011)

aus Finnland


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. November 2011)

Ist ja echt klasse da, wie man schon in deinem Video gesehen hat, Jens!  Erinnert mich mit den Seen irgendwie ein wenig an Kanada, nur nicht ganz so bergig.


----------



## Jayesso (28. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt mal auch ich:
Heutige Tour zum Hermann:


----------



## JENSeits (30. Dezember 2011)

Mh mal ein Bild von mir, wie ich öfters anzutreffen bin.

Vom Videodreh zu "Christmas Delivery"


----------



## wiehenrenner (31. Dezember 2011)

Sag mal Jens was hat dir Brenner eigentlich gezahlt, die kommen in dem Weihnachtlichen Bildermaterial so erstaunlich oft vor


----------



## JENSeits (31. Dezember 2011)

Noch nicht .. aber danke für den Denkanstoß!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

Halloooo, Eeeechoooo ... macht hier denn niemand mehr mit?


----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2012)

öhm, hab doch schon?!?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

nochmal .. ist zu ruhig hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burner811 (21. Januar 2012)

Hy Leute
hier mal ein Bild aus dem wahren Leben

Gruß


----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2012)

Bild aus´m Büro.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

Yiiihaaa!


----------



## dertobi78 (1. Februar 2012)

N´abend.
Hier mal nen Bild von mir.
Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## JENSeits (1. Februar 2012)




----------



## Kash (5. März 2012)

Meine "Wenigkeit", abgelichtet beim MTB Basic-Kurs beim Berg auf fahren (lernen) am Fernsehturm.




2011-10-15 bikelounge basic_036 von bikelounge auf Flickr


----------



## slang (6. März 2012)

Kann es sein, das dein Sattel nen bissel zu weit unten ist?


----------



## Kash (6. März 2012)

Das kann durchaus sein. Da sind wir hoch und runter gefahren am steilen Hang und haben dann später fürs Foto das nochmal gemacht. Mein Schnellspanner war auch nicht der Beste zu der Zeit, der hat nicht gehalten und letztendlich hab ich den beim Anziehen soger verbogen. Nun hab ich nen anderen, der hält bombe.


----------



## Xeleux (25. März 2012)

Das Bild ist gestern auf unserer Tour durch das Wiehengebirge entstanden
& hab mir gedacht, das passt hier ganz gut rein ... 





Wer mich auf den Trails erkennt, darf mich ruhig ansprechen, ich beiße nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (26. März 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Das Bild ist gestern auf unserer Tour durch das Wiehengebirge entstanden
> & hab mir gedacht, das passt hier ganz gut rein ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann aber auch passieren das ich dir dein Bike klaue, ich stehe irgendwie auf das Cheetah..... 

Hing der Hobel eigentlich neulich bei Blöte in der Werkstatt?


----------



## PhatBiker (26. März 2012)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das er dich dann doch beisst . . .


----------



## Xeleux (26. März 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Hing der Hobel eigentlich neulich bei Blöte in der Werkstatt?



Adlerauge, sei wachsam 
Jupp, hing er ... zum Bremsen einstellen


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. März 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Adlerauge, sei wachsam
> Jupp, hing er ... zum Bremsen einstellen


 
Schön hing er neben meinem, war zum entlüften da


----------



## Burner811 (28. April 2012)

Mit dem dreckigsten Helm den es bei Flouis gab!


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. April 2012)

Cool, ist ja fast wie bei Arnie in Terminator! Was für Daten werden denn da aufs Visier projeziert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Cool, ist ja fast wie bei Arnie in Terminator! Was für Daten werden denn da aufs Visier projeziert?



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch!


----------



## Burner811 (29. April 2012)

So habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Ich war von dem Helm so geflasht


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2012)

Hab da noch etwas ...


----------



## Tier (3. Februar 2013)

Mal den Fred mit meiner fiesen Fresse hochholen...

Gestatten: Eure Haarigkeit, Sir Tobi zu Porta. 
Solltet ihr ihn am Wegesrand liegen sehen...einfach weiterfahren.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2013)

Haha  - sehr sympathisch


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Februar 2013)

Top! 

... ne Lipper Version gibt's übrigens auch!


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Top!
> 
> ... ne Lipper Version gibt's übrigens auch!



Blödsinn!


----------



## Tier (3. Februar 2013)

So is' recht!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Mal den Fred mit meiner fiesen Fresse hochholen...
> 
> Gestatten: Eure Haarigkeit, Sir Tobi zu Porta.
> Solltet ihr ihn am Wegesrand liegen sehen...einfach weiterfahren.



Ich würde sagen passt perfekt zum Nick!


----------



## Burner811 (3. Februar 2013)

einfach Hairlich

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (3. Februar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Mal den Fred mit meiner fiesen Fresse hochholen...
> 
> Gestatten: Eure Haarigkeit, Sir Tobi zu Porta.
> Solltet ihr ihn am Wegesrand liegen sehen...einfach weiterfahren.



Tier, Du Taliban  oder doch Jety


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Yeti ist hier glaub ich nur einer!


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2013)

Seit = Yeti?  Handy-Autokorrektur?


----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)

Wir können uns ja auf Yeti und Sasquatch einigen! 

Hier ein Bild des Waldbewohners:


----------



## RZWODZWO (4. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja auf Yeti und Sasquatch einigen!
> 
> Hier ein Bild des Waldbewohners:


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Seit = Yeti?  Handy-Autokorrektur?



Rischtisch!


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Mai 2013)

Das bin jetzt jawohl mal ich . . .


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2013)

Angie-Allüren?


----------

